# what website actually has 100 % free no fee tax



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have 2 1099k . any suggestions who to use and not pay 100 to file ? its usually 200 but gh gave me a 100 off the fee for turbo tax.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have 2 1099k . any suggestions who to use and not pay 100 to file ? its usually 200 but gh gave me a 100 off the fee for turbo tax.


I've used credit karma four years now and the longest I've waited for my refund was 5 days. Anddddd it's free.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

It's a conspiracy maintained by Intuit such that the IRS doesn't have a free filing tool on their own website. Seriously.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

You can use the free ‘fillable forms on irs.gov


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have 2 1099k . any suggestions who to use and not pay 100 to file ? its usually 200 but gh gave me a 100 off the fee for turbo tax.


I also use Credit Karma for free. I have run my numbers through multiple programs and all came up with the same results. Credit Karma is the only one that would let me file for free with no fees and show me all the forms being submitted.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lyft offers turbo tax self employed for free .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UStaxman said:


> You can use the free 'fillable forms on irs.gov


Yep. That's what I use every year.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Lyft offers turbo tax self employed for free .


I did this last year and still got charged for it. TurboTax is being sued for this nonsense.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

free turbo tax . sure if i only file state taxes its free . for federal self employed they want 190 dollars to file . But i get a discount from gh saves 100 . I will try credit karma then irs thanks for info .


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> It's a conspiracy maintained by Intuit such that the IRS doesn't have a free filing tool on their own website. Seriously.


IRS provides FREE tax preparation at VITA sites in EVERY CITY IN AMERICA.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

IR12 said:


> IRS provides FREE tax preparation at VITA sites in EVERY CITY IN AMERICA.


Nope. I've done VITA before, that is 100% volunteer, not IRS employees on the clock. Mostly by AARP, but sometimes other community orgs. Some sites have income limits or age limits or form limits. You often get a mix of retired CPAs and retired IRS agents, but I also did it as a somewhat-trained student. The IRS provides some moral support (training) and sometimes matching grants, but that's about it.

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/free-tax-return-preparation-for-you-by-volunteers


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Credit karma.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Lyft offers turbo tax self employed for free .


Only works if you received a 1099k from Lyft also does not work if you do Uber or Lyft as a side job and have a regular non contractor job elsewhere


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Only works if you received a 1099k from Lyft also does not work if you do Uber or Lyft as a side job and have a regular non contractor job elsewhere


I earned less than 20K on lyft, so it says I "dont need" a 1099K. It also says TT is free.

Will I get to the end an have to pay 120?

From my Lyft dash...

"Always access TurboTax through your Driver Dashboard - whether you're just starting your return or ready to file it. You won't get a discount if you access TurboTax outside your Lyft account. If you see a charge for TurboTax when getting ready to file, sign out of TurboTax, go to your Driver Dashboard, then click the TurboTax link above. Sign back into TurboTax so you get your discount. "


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

myfreetaxUSA has schedule C for free


----------

